# Micaela Schäfer & Sophia Wollersheim @ Explosiv 14.01.2014 - HD



## Traxx (15 Jan. 2014)

Download links for 20140114_1759_-_RTL_HD_-_Explosiv_-_Das_Magazin.ts - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts
​


----------



## schiwi51 (15 Jan. 2014)

ich weiß nicht, wem diese unnatürlichen kugelförmigen Brüste gefallen


----------



## Rolli (15 Jan. 2014)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## Thommydoc (15 Jan. 2014)

:thx: ist doch schlimm, diese unnatürlichen Brüste, aber auch schlimm, diese Tussi,
wennsie ihren Mund aufmacht ! :WOW:


----------



## lighthorse66 (17 Jan. 2014)

Sie sollte wirklich ihren Operateur verklagen - die Dinger sind scheusslich - der Hintern ist allerdings weltklasse


----------



## Hesse (17 Jan. 2014)

Dankeschön für das Video


----------



## MrLeiwand (4 Feb. 2014)

richtig heiß thx


----------



## natalienight (4 Feb. 2014)

Micaela wie immer nackt :thx:


----------



## babusrohr (12 März 2014)

Danke! Sehenswert :thumbup:


----------



## caught (15 März 2014)

..ganz schön sexy.


----------



## sie (18 März 2014)

DAS ist die Wollersheim?! Ach du Scheisse dann hat die ja sonst tonnenweise Make Up im Gesicht


----------



## gimli1 (22 März 2014)

Vielen dank fur sexy Micaela:thumbup:


----------



## dante_23 (22 März 2014)

micaela ist ein wahrgewordener traum :drip:
danke, Traxx


----------



## kueber1 (27 Apr. 2015)

Die Wollersheim hätte ich nicht erkannt.


----------



## malagui (30 Apr. 2015)

thank you mate


----------



## Mesiah (3 Mai 2015)

vielen dank für das tolle video


----------



## haser1k (3 Mai 2015)

schon ein wenig übertrieben diese dinger


----------



## TreborXM (28 Sep. 2015)

also die Wollersheim hätte ich auch nicht erkannt


----------



## Carnifex (21 Nov. 2015)

Danke! Beide nett anzusehen ;-)


----------

